# Parkour



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

Are there any tracers/traceuse out there? SHOW YOURSELVES!!


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm more a traceuse wannabe. I love watching the stuff; once i lose some weight this spring, I'd consider going out and practicing. It's like an art form to me, using the physical body and adapting to one's changing environment in the moment -- so very cool.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I've been interested in parkour but I don't think I could do all those fancy stunts.


----------



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

Jennywocky said:


> I'm more a traceuse wannabe. I love watching the stuff; once i lose some weight this spring, I'd consider going out and practicing. It's like an art form to me, using the physical body and adapting to one's changing environment in the moment -- so very cool.


You and I are on the same boat.


----------



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

ISFjosue0098 said:


> I've been interested in parkour but I don't think I could do all those fancy stunts.


REAL parkour has no stunts. It's about conquering the obstacles in your way in the fastest and most efficient way possible.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

havfun110 said:


> REAL parkour has no stunts. It's about conquering the obstacles in your way in the fastest and most efficient way possible.


Yeah... stunts.... displaying skills in something physical....


----------



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

ISFjosue0098 said:


> Yeah... stunts.... displaying skills in something physical....


Never mind ._.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

havfun110 said:


> Never mind ._.


u_u


----------



## Meirsho (Oct 9, 2012)

yeah it's some nasty shit out there^^ would love to learn^^..it's a matter of time 
i'm a crazyass rollerblader-i can do any trick in the book& made some of my own and in the last 3 yrs i've gone head first for basketball  maybe i'll make some vids of myself


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

I tried my hand as some "parkour" in my backyard last summer. Slammed my shin into a banister so hard the lump is just starting to go away six months later. I'm sure I'll be out there trying it again as soon as the weather cooperates, though. I'll just have to make sure I get my leg up higher faster when jumping onto banisters... :ninja:

I think my style, though, is less parkour and more movnat. Man do I wish I could go to one of their workshops....


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

I've always been a huge pussy about this. But if I did it, I'd want to take small steps. Like use harnesses and everything to perfect it. Not a fan of the large risk in just "trying a backflip" one day, lol.


----------



## 2eng (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry this is all I have


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

Master Wolf said:


> I've always been a huge pussy about this. But if I did it, I'd want to take small steps. Like use harnesses and everything to perfect it. Not a fan of the large risk in just "trying a backflip" one day, lol.


Get on google and see if there are any parkour gyms around you. A lot of gymnastics places now have parkour classes where you work on learning the moves with mats and into foam pits and stuff.


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

havfun110 said:


> REAL parkour has no stunts.


I swear to god, the next time I hear someone say real parkour...


Anyway, traceur here.



Master Wolf said:


> I've always been a huge pussy about this. But if I did it, I'd want to take small steps. Like use harnesses and everything to perfect it. Not a fan of the large risk in just "trying a backflip" one day, lol.


Learn in an urban environment, not in a gym. Otherwise you will never leave the safety of foam. For the same reason, start rolling on concrete straight away, not grass.


----------



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

Arbite said:


> I swear to god, the next time I hear someone say real parkour...


I'm sorry...


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Master Wolf said:


> I've always been a huge pussy about this. But if I did it, I'd want to take small steps. Like use harnesses and everything to perfect it. Not a fan of the large risk in just "trying a backflip" one day, lol.



I've nailed them on the trampoline, but that's a little different...!


----------



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

2eng said:


> Sorry this is all I have


Whatever you do, I can do better.


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

Arbite said:


> Learn in an urban environment, not in a gym. Otherwise you will never leave the safety of foam. For the same reason, start rolling on concrete straight away, not grass.


I don't see what's wrong with learning in a safe environment. If he's going to land on his head the first time he rolls, wouldn't it be better for that to happen in grass or on some mats? Plus if he does have a gym around him, he'd at least have someone who has experience teaching proper technique so he doesn't just go out and drop himself on his neck or something.


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

Devin87 said:


> I don't see what's wrong with learning in a safe environment. If he's going to land on his head the first time he rolls, wouldn't it be better for that to happen in grass or on some mats? Plus if he does have a gym around him, he'd at least have someone who has experience teaching proper technique so he doesn't just go out and drop himself on his neck or something.


Those who learn in the gym never leave. The issue with matts and grass is that they don't tell you what you are doing wrong. If you start small, learning to roll on concrete is much better. You instantly know what you've done wrong and need to fix. On grass you can drill it over again without realising you may have improper form with which you will injur yourself when you do progress. Much easier to learn something properly than to unlearn something.

A good instructor and class will have you outdoors, learning. Gyms are for gymnasts. Good place to learn acrobatics before you take it outside, but not the basic moves.


----------



## 2eng (Mar 5, 2012)

havfun110 said:


> Whatever you do, I can do better.


I will let this go for now, but only because I choose to :ninja:


----------

